# MISTER CARTOON/LOW AND SLOW / MEZA AZ ART SHOW



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A. CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM. I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow Toons, what a line up of artists, that's gonna be a Firme show. It'll be great to see Mike Pikel exhibiting, one my favorite artist. His Lowrider art inspired me back in the late 1970's and 80's. And that Monte, I remember that ride, that's Old Skool Lifestyle right there. The paint still looks fresh, are those new patterns? I might have to do a lil run out to Arizona. Here's a pic I took at the Peterson exhibit, Mike Pikel, Mr Cartoon and Baby Ray.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 5 2008, 03:52 AM~11524419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A.  CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM.  I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


one bad ass monte :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BAD [email protected]@ MONTE! MR. TOON HAS SPOKEN! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 5 2008, 09:37 AM~11525918
> *Wow Toons, what a line up of artists, that's gonna be a Firme show. It'll be great to see Mike Pikel exhibiting, one my favorite artist. His Lowrider art inspired me back in the late 1970's and 80's. And that Monte, I remember that ride, that's Old Skool Lifestyle right there. The paint still looks fresh, are those new patterns? I might have to do a lil run out to Arizona. Here's a pic I took at the Peterson exhibit, Mike Pikel, Mr Cartoon and Baby Ray.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn David,I forgot you're older than me :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a link of Some News footage....
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/pages/In...dDay?pageId=5.2


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 5 2008, 01:41 PM~11527961
> *Here is a link of Some News footage....
> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/pages/In...dDay?pageId=5.2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

This event is going to be getting great exposure. I know we will be there to cover the event.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

BIG UP TO CARTOON!!! 
This is the kind of shit I LIVE FOR!! Congratulations to you for pushing this type of show.People better recognize what it is you are really doing! Opening so many doors to people like me and so many other artists out there and educating the masses!!!! Who the fuck would have thought this would be in a Gallery setting? I just hope people really appreciate this!
Wish I was there.
MAD RESPECT TOON$,
PURO


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

got my tickets for thursday night! :thumbsup:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

I WANT TO SEND A SPECIAL THANKS TO MARIOS AUTO WORKS, WILD CHILD CUSTOMS, PRIMO CUSTOMS, EAGLE TOW, CLARION, ZENITH WIRES AND D&D.....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 5 2008, 03:52 AM~11524419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A.  CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM.  I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMM THE MONTE CAME OUT BADASS TOON$ ... :thumbsup: 
MARIOS AUTO WORKS HOOKED IT UP...
ARE YOU GONNA BE TATTOOING AT THE SHOW??? I WANNA START MY OTHER ARM... :cheesy:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

No tat2in PIMP! call south west air & treat yourself,,,,dont beat yourself,,,,,,in a min,,,ToON$


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Hell yeah Toonz....Vanderslice customs will be driving up from Nuevo Mexico to peep the event... congrats on the mote...fucker is SICKK!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Toons, Great talking to you in SD. I'm really looking forward to coming out to this event this upcoming Thursday. :thumbsup:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

What up foos,thanks for taking the time to reply to this post,,,,thurs is gonna be a trip cuz estevan,Jack Rudy & myself will be on a panel taking about the history of lowriding,tattoos & the lifestyle....Jackis a legand & a trip to hear break down the history,,,he was there in the early 70s on whittier bl in east LOS,,,,Good time Charlies.
I have alot of family in AZ,so it is a honor to show my car in top notch art museum & spend time with my familia & homies,,,,,thanks in advance for everyone going to support the movement,,,,,,,,C


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow! The Monte came out sick!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 6 2008, 05:53 AM~11533732
> *No tat2in PIMP! call south west air & treat yourself,,,,dont beat yourself,,,,,,in a min,,,ToON$
> *


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

one bad ass monte bro!!!!.. we cant wait till this weekend at the art museum.. puttin some long ass nights in on getting these cars ready to show on fri and sat, just glad to be a part of something this big bro !!! glad to see you bringing big things to AZ.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 5 2008, 08:35 PM~11531289
> *got my tickets for thursday night! :thumbsup:
> *


CAN I STAY AT YOUR HOUSE???? :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know what kind of art work jack rudy will be displaying, if i'm right jack rudy is one sick tattoo artists


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 5 2008, 03:52 AM~11524419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A.  CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM.  I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

The late nites really paid off with the Monte because it came out BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks good toon looks like u had the dream team working on your MC i see Danny Mario Albert Greg and even Saul Good luck with the exhibit im sure its gonna be off the hook!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 6 2008, 10:41 PM~11538283
> *The late nites really paid off with the Monte because it came out BAD!  :biggrin:
> *



x2.. you guys did a fukn badass job....:thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr Cartoon, looks like another exciting and important event. I've always been a fan of your work. I picked up a canvas of yours at the 51/50 gallery in San Francisco awhile back. I also put together the Mi Coche/My Culture exhibt in San Jose. Its great To see Raza in the high profile arena. Congratulations! Marcos Gaitan/HIGHTONE


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2008, 03:32 PM~11536391
> *CAN I STAY AT YOUR HOUSE???? :biggrin:
> *



yup im less expensive than a hotel, and u have to keep your clothes on. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 7 2008, 09:53 AM~11539777
> *yup im less expensive than a hotel, and u have to keep your clothes on. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fuck that, forget it :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Sep 6 2008, 03:18 PM~11535972
> *one bad ass monte bro!!!!.. we cant wait till this weekend at the art museum.. puttin some long ass nights in on getting these cars ready to show on fri and sat, just glad to be a part of something this big bro !!! glad to see you bringing big things to AZ.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir!!!!keep grindin on those cars,,,,Im still sending parts to AZ for the Monte's display..thank God we have Lifestyle members that live in AZ,even though we only have one chapter(los angeles)those homies are down enough to make meetings in L.A,,,thanks bros,,,C


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 5 2008, 03:52 AM~11524419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A.  CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM.  I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BADD ASS CAR "CARTOON" LOVE DAT CAR!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 7 2008, 05:24 PM~11542242
> *Yes sir!!!!keep grindin on those cars,,,,Im still sending parts to AZ for the Monte's display..thank God we have Lifestyle members that live in AZ,even though we only have one chapter(los angeles)those homies are down enough to make meetings in L.A,,,thanks bros,,,C
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT MONTE IS FUCKIN BAD GREAT JOB WHAT A INSPARATION


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I was really looking forward to this. It sucks, I had to giveaway my tix for Thurs. Same day as my surgery. :angry: Hope I can make it at least to Sat events.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11538318
> *looks good toon looks like u had the dream team working on your MC i see Danny Mario Albert Greg and even Saul Good luck with the exhibit im sure its gonna be off the hook!
> *


Thanks pimp,we'll post pics of the event later,,,,forevermobin good luck on that surgery,stay up,,,C


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Just wondering what the hours of the exhhibition are weekdays, would love to check it out


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 8 2008, 02:05 AM~11545885
> *Just wondering what the hours of the exhhibition are weekdays, would love to check it out
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

is there a number or how do i sign up i wanna show my car at that show ???


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HELL YEAH ITS GONNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK I LIVE A BLOCK AWAY FROM THAT SHIT HAHA ITS GONNA BE SO TIGHT AND ITS FREEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Cartoon,

Great job!

Good to see the Monte back out again.

RIP "Doc"


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 7 2008, 11:25 AM~11540266
> *:angry: fuck that, forget it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> WHATS UP HOMIES.. YOUR ALL INVITED TO ATTEND AN EXHIBIT HELD AT THE MEZA CONTEMPORARY ARTS FEATURING WORKS BY O.G. ABEL, DANNY D, BUGS GONZALES, MIKE PICKEL, AND OTHER ARTIST FROM AZ AND L.A. CHECK OUT MY 1979 MONTE CARLO THAT HAS NOT SEEN A CARSHOW IN 15 YEARS... AND WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE MUSEUM. I ALSO DID A MURAL FOR THE SHOW..


BAD RIDE!








[/quote]
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

TOON.......GLAD 2 C WHATS OLD IS WHATS NEW.......THE MONTE LOOKS GOOD BRO....R.I.P. DOC :angel:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Sep 9 2008, 01:19 PM~11559349
> *TOON.......GLAD 2 C WHATS OLD IS WHATS NEW.......THE MONTE LOOKS GOOD BRO....R.I.P. DOC :angel:
> *


Thats real!!!thanks PIMP,R.I.P DOC....C


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

hey tooz, you gonna be there on sat at the show too?....we can only make it up on sat


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Can't wait for this event, it's gonna be a good one :thumbsup: Much respect for all those who are involved to bringing this event to Arizona.. :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

oh yeah!! GROUPE AZ will be in the house for sure!!! cant wait !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: *great job on the monte...fucking badass*


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

SICK-AZZ MONTE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON. HERES A LINK FROM THE NEWS.... :biggrin: 

http://www.azfamily.com/video/gmaz-index.h...id=281095&shu=1


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11566758
> *SICK-AZZ MONTE  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON. HERES A LINK FROM THE NEWS.... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.azfamily.com/video/gmaz-index.h...id=281095&shu=1
> *


ITS SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON, THEY LET US IN THE MUSEUM AND THEY GAVE US A LITTLE TOUR THIS MOURNING FOR SHOWING UP FOR THE NEWS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11559969
> *hey tooz, you gonna be there on sat at the show too?....we can only make it up on sat
> *


We will be there,the Monte looks crazy.....ToON$


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

cant wait...hell yeah... :biggrin: this is gonna blow last weekends car show out the fucking water lolz............ :machinegun:


----------



## jonnybgood (Sep 6, 2008)

hey there toons my name is jonny b good a painter in vegas i was wandering if i could ask you for some pik s of your ice cream truck

if so thank you 
ohh yahh check out some of my work www.myspace.com/whiteboycustomzvegas so tell me what you think


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

IM READY
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: DAAAAAAAMIIIIITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 10 2008, 03:01 PM~11568783
> *cant wait...hell yeah... :biggrin: this is gonna blow last weekends car show out the fucking water lolz............ :machinegun:
> *


hell ya it is!!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt for one bad as monte, good luck


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 10 2008, 01:58 PM~11568770
> *We will be there,the Monte looks crazy.....ToON$
> *



Hey Mr Cartoon
Im coming to LA for a week from New Zealand on the weekend.
Got any cancellations at your shop, Im needing some of your ink bad!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Todays the day! I havent seen my car in full display only pics,,,,buggs & the AZ boys set up the display!!!!!!!!!!C


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Sep 10 2008, 11:40 AM~11567513
> *ITS SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON, THEY LET US IN THE MUSEUM AND THEY GAVE US A LITTLE TOUR THIS MOURNING FOR SHOWING UP FOR THE NEWS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I got my media credential confirmed yesterday. I'm really looking forward to a cool event tonight. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 11 2008, 10:40 AM~11576315
> *Todays the day! I havent seen my car in full display only pics,,,,buggs & the AZ boys set up the display!!!!!!!!!!C
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.azfamily.com/video/gmaz-index.h...id=281095&shu=1


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work .......... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11574213
> *Hey Mr Cartoon
> Im coming to LA for a week from New Zealand on the weekend.
> Got any cancellations at your shop, Im needing some of your ink bad!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If your serious, use the email address [email protected] to schedule an appointment. Everything is done by appointment including the initial consultation.


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE TOONS AND THE VATOS PUTTING IT DOWN IN AZ. REPRESENTING MY CULTURE AND PUTTING LA ON THE MAP. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I will be down there with my Blazer. Anyone cruisin? when and where?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11573180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did greg make the grill??


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit was tight as fuck gotta post my pic of me and the homie toon real down to earth vato KEPT IT REAL !! big ups to him and everyone


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2008, 10:48 PM~11591029
> *did greg make the grill??
> 
> 
> *


You know it! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 13 2008, 07:15 PM~11595375
> *You know it!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ANY PICS YET?
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

hats off !!to everyone involved with this show..top notch best show of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 14 2008, 12:33 PM~11599409
> *ANY PICS YET?
> PURO
> *


JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN FROM AZ....FIRST OFF, SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK...LOTS OF SICK ART, SICK CARS, AND GREAT HOSPITLITY

MET ALOT OF COOL CATS....IM UP LOADING MY PIX TO MY PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT, WILL HAVE SOME UP BY TODAY.....

BTW....CARTOON'S MONTE...IS FUCKIN INSANE...THE MURALS HE DID WERE AMAZING AS ALWAYS...THE WHOLE FRAME, WHEEL AND FIRE WALL WERE MURALED OUT...PAINT JOB WAS TOP NOTCH AS WELL!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 14 2008, 11:33 AM~11599409
> *ANY PICS YET?
> PURO
> *



i posted some in the Lifestyle Car Club thread.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 15 2008, 09:09 AM~11605719
> *JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN FROM AZ....FIRST OFF, SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK...LOTS OF SICK ART, SICK CARS, AND GREAT HOSPITLITY
> 
> MET ALOT OF COOL CATS....IM UP LOADING MY PIX TO MY PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT, WILL HAVE SOME UP BY TODAY.....
> ...



TRAVIS!!!
GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU HOMIE! LOOK FORWARD TO THE PICS.
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11605761
> *i posted some in the Lifestyle Car Club thread.
> *


THANKS BROTHER!
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

PIX FROM SAT FESTIVITIES!!!!!

BIG PROPS TO CITY OF MESA AZ, MESA ARTS CENTER FOR LETTING A DIFFERENT KIND OF ART BE SEEN AND REPECTED, CARTOON, ESTEVAN, ABEL, AND ALL OTHER ARTIST, CAR CLUBS, AND CAR FOR MAKIN THIS HAPPEN...HAD A GOOD TIME...

HERE SOME OF THE PHOTOS.....


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

NOW TOTHE GALLERIES!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great photos Travis! I should have just made the 6 hour drive...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

NOW ON TO ONE OF MY ALLTIME FAV CAR'S........GREAT THEME!!...
AND TOON'Z KILLED THE MURALS...LIKE WE WOULD EXPECT ANY LESS!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 15 2008, 10:56 AM~11606049
> *PIX FROM SAT FESTIVITIES!!!!!
> 
> BIG PROPS TO CITY OF MESA AZ, MESA ARTS CENTER FOR LETTING A DIFFERENT KIND OF ART BE SEEN AND REPECTED, CARTOON, ESTEVAN, ABEL, AND ALL OTHER ARTIST, CAR CLUBS, AND CAR FOR MAKIN THIS HAPPEN...HAD A GOOD TIME...
> ...


Very nice! Big ups! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS ONE BLEW ME AWAY!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

THATS ALL I GOT FOR NOW.....JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU ALL WHO DIDNT ATTEND, AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH THIS SHOW MEANT TO ME AND ALOT OF PEOPLE...

WHAT CARTOON AND THEM ARE DOING....IS "OPENING EYES"...THERE WAS SUCH A DIVERSE MEETING OF CULTURES THERE... SHOWING PEOPLE THAT SOME OF THIS COUNTRYS GREATEST ARTIST, ARE THOSE LOWRIDING MOFO'S..YOU "USED" TO LOOK DOWN ON!!!

BIG PROPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

AMEN TO THAT T!!!
PURO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know if this guy found what he was looking for :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

On Behalf of Richard Ochoa and Society C.C. I would like to Thank Mr Cartoon, Estevan Oriol and Jack Rudy for sharing their Arte and Stories of their amazing lives with us. Which I am sure will inspire many future generations to never give up on their hopes and dreams! 

I would also like to THANK ALL the Car Clubs and Gente who came out and supported this event. It was a huge success with over 10,000 people in attendance. Mister Cartoons AMAZING Monte Carlo, DUKES Ice Cream truck (with all that History painted on it) and all the artistry that is displayed there, is breath taking!

Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all the Car Clubs who made it out, without you and your support this event would not have been the huge success that it was!!! 

Also want to Thank Todd of Street Life for the exhibition hop he put on for us. 

Some of the Clubs in attendance...............

Lifestyle, Groupe, Techniques, Majestics, Spirit, Society, SlowLane Familia, Old School, Devious, Royal Fantasies, Todo Madre, Intruders, Klique, Sophisticated Few, Imperials, Phoenix Riderz, Rollerz Only, Old Memories, Nemesis.

Several Independent Riderz's as well, Can't forget all the Lowrider Bikes and If I forgot any clubs I APOLOGIZE in ADVANCE!! 

Thanks for everything,
Society C.C.
Bobby Quihuis


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11606304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT PICS!!! :worship:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Toons, 

It was a pleasure getting the opportunity to talk to both you and Estevan. Both of you are a tremendous influence as I pursue my artistic endeavors. 

Here are some shots I took of you guys at the show. If you want, PM an address and I'll ship some prints and a CD your way. 






























Best regards, 

Carlos


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11606366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!!!were all workin on the deadline & Sal(the apprentice)is picking his nose!!! :uh: 
On a positive note,,,Mr.Fisheye killed it with his flicks & covered the event firme!Good lookin out to all the AZ gente that supported the event,without your follow thru we would have been there staring at my car holding out dicks,ha,ha,,,,this was a cool time for me to relax,leave my tat2 machines at home & kick it with my family,I took wifey & all 4 kids(we had the museum lookin like a day care)there was some clean AZ cars showing outside,the level of quqlity out there steped up a knotch since I been there last.
It was big for a traditional contemporary art museum to except Lowriding & tattooing as a art for,were not trying to convince anyone or sell ourselves to anyone(we always new this was art)just let the out side art world get a sneak peak of our world & let the public get up close & personal with a culture that they might of feared before,,,,,thanks to my club LIFESTYLE & Marios auto works for getting the Monte there in time,,,,,,we'll be back in 3 months to pick up the car,if anyone missed the event you can see it for the next 3 months.....C


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 15 2008, 05:02 PM~11609621
> *Damn it!!!were all workin on the deadline & Sal(the apprentice)is picking his nose!!! :uh:
> On a positive note,,,Mr.Fisheye killed it with his flicks & covered the event firme!Good lookin out to all the AZ gente that supported the event,without your follow thru we would have been there staring at my car holding out dicks,ha,ha,,,,this was a cool time for me to relax,leave my tat2 machines at home & kick it with my family,I took wifey & all 4 kids(we had the museum lookin like a day care)there was some clean AZ cars showing outside,the level of quqlity out there steped up a knotch since I been there last.
> It was big for a traditional contemporary art museum to except Lowriding & tattooing as a art for,were not trying to convince anyone or sell ourselves to anyone(we always new this was art)just let the out side art world get a sneak peak of our world & let the public get up close & personal with a culture that they might of feared before,,,,,thanks to my club LIFESTYLE & Marios auto works for getting the Monte there in time,,,,,,we'll be back in 3 months to pick up the car,if anyone missed the event you can see it for the next 3 months.....C
> *


 :thumbsup: That's what I'm taking about. 

Cartoon! THANKS for sharing your ART & your insight. Like you said.."We Always Knew......". Es todo! I would love to get that exhibit here in San Diego. 

God Bless,

X


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11606366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah lol look 4 gold
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 AM~11606129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11573215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ''BAD AZZZ'' :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

''TOONZZ WORLD''


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Yet another shot:


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Sep 15 2008, 06:19 PM~11610399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Sep 15 2008, 06:14 PM~11610354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Alot of real clean rides out there wish I coud have gone


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

IT WAS TIGH AS HELL IT WAS BETTER THAN THE STUPID ASS PHX SHOW JUST SHOWS THAT MESA PUTS IT DOWN FOR AZ 

AND IT WAS OUTSIDE AND FREE MESA PUTS IT DOWN 

ME AND THE HOMIE CARTOON


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

you thinkin you the shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HAHAH WERES UR PIC AT ***** AND I DIDNT EVEN SEE UR ASS THERE WHEN DOES THE NEW BLOCK START ON MONDAY ??? I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN GO BACK AND IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT A NEW MOTOR LATELY IM GONNA SELL SOME MO SHIT


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

clean pix, looks like a great turn out


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

It look like a good show toon what ever happen to your jeep ?


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 15 2008, 05:02 PM~11609621
> *Damn it!!!were all workin on the deadline & Sal(the apprentice)is picking his nose!!! :uh:
> On a positive note,,,Mr.Fisheye killed it with his flicks & covered the event firme!Good lookin out to all the AZ gente that supported the event,without your follow thru we would have been there staring at my car holding out dicks,ha,ha,,,,this was a cool time for me to relax,leave my tat2 machines at home & kick it with my family,I took wifey & all 4 kids(we had the museum lookin like a day care)there was some clean AZ cars showing outside,the level of quqlity out there steped up a knotch since I been there last.
> It was big for a traditional contemporary art museum to except Lowriding & tattooing as a art for,were not trying to convince anyone or sell ourselves to anyone(we always new this was art)just let the out side art world get a sneak peak of our world & let the public get up close & personal with a culture that they might of feared before,,,,,thanks to my club LIFESTYLE & Marios auto works for getting the Monte there in time,,,,,,we'll be back in 3 months to pick up the car,if anyone missed the event you can see it for the next 3 months.....C
> *



Cartoon...thanks for the kind words man... you inspire not only me, but everyone in this culture!....thanks again, cant wait for the next one!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 5 2008, 09:41 AM~11525943
> *one bad ass monte :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CHEAP PRICES WITH A 2 or 3 DAY TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS AS A NICE PIECE


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 15 2008, 05:02 PM~11609621
> *Damn it!!!were all workin on the deadline & Sal(the apprentice)is picking his nose!!! :uh:
> On a positive note,,,Mr.Fisheye killed it with his flicks & covered the event firme!Good lookin out to all the AZ gente that supported the event,without your follow thru we would have been there staring at my car holding out dicks,ha,ha,,,,this was a cool time for me to relax,leave my tat2 machines at home & kick it with my family,I took wifey & all 4 kids(we had the museum lookin like a day care)there was some clean AZ cars showing outside,the level of quqlity out there steped up a knotch since I been there last.
> It was big for a traditional contemporary art museum to except Lowriding & tattooing as a art for,were not trying to convince anyone or sell ourselves to anyone(we always new this was art)just let the out side art world get a sneak peak of our world & let the public get up close & personal with a culture that they might of feared before,,,,,thanks to my club LIFESTYLE & Marios auto works for getting the Monte there in time,,,,,,we'll be back in 3 months to pick up the car,if anyone missed the event you can see it for the next 3 months.....C
> *


 :biggrin: SICKTOON IZZ UR NEW MONTE BACK IN CALIE???????DIDNT HAVE A CHANCE 2 GO 2 AZ!!!!!!WOULD LUV 2 SEE I..... :0 R U SHOWING IT???AND WHERE?????RITE BACK ''PEACE''


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Sep 15 2008, 06:14 PM~11610354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMMM FRAMEZZ TATTED DOWN


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: BADD ASS!!!


----------



## Mike G. (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all, new to the forum, but wanted to spread some love for all involved in bringing and supporting this event in Mesa, AZ. As the exhibit designer for Mesa Contemporary Arts, I have to thank Cartoon and S.A. Studios for their expertise and professionalism to the very end. We obviously couldn’t have done it without them. Also to all of the artists involved in all of the shows, the work is top notch! To Bugs and his crew, who are not only great artists, but helped us set up, shine up, and jack up Cartoon’s Monte. To everyone who brought out their cars for the show, and helped spread the word and art to many who have never seen these true works of art up close and personal. To Estevan Oriol and Jack Rudy, for joining Cartoon onstage to speak about their experiences and spread their knowledge of lowrider and tattoo culture for everyone. To Richard Ochoa and crew for making this event the highest quality it could be. To all the local and national press and our marketing crew for helping get the word out. To Patty and Tiffany, our curators, who made these exhibits come together and present the artwork with the respect it deserves. To Chuck, Francie and their staff here at Mesa Art Center, who stay night and day to make everything run smooth, and keep the place looking beautiful. To our amazing director, Johanne, who none of this would be possible without. And finally, and most importantly, THANK YOU to all of you that came out and supported us, and the artists, and the Mesa Art Center. This community showed everyone that it is all about the love of the art and the family. Thanks everyone for all of the great compliments on the exhibits, we worked night and day to bring the artwork to the forefront. I will post some more pics in the coming weeks, meanwhile here are our regular hours of the Mesa Contemporary Arts for anyone that couldn’t make the event (the closing dates for the exhibits vary from mid December to mid January, check the website for details www.mesaartscenter.com )…

Tuesday and Wednesday 10a.m. to 5p.m.
Thursday, Friday, Saturday 10a.m. to 8 p.m.
Sunday noon to 5p.m.

Admission is only $3.50, except Thursdays are free (and the first Sunday of each month)
Kids 7 and under are always free

Thanks again, MUCH respect for all…
Mike G.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

It was an honor for my car to be there and MR. Cartoon your monte is BAD ASS! and your art is awesome .. this was one of the best shows I've ever been apart of... and i would like to give big props to the people who put this show together.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 18 2008, 09:51 PM~11641083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*wow,.. nice setup :biggrin:  *


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2008, 07:14 PM~11648665
> *wow,.. nice setup :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

thanks!! i got it from you! :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

THANKS MIKE FOR YOUR HARD WORK & FOCUS....THE EVENT WAS BOMB,THANKS TO EVERYONE AT MESA ART MUSEUM, ALL THE CAR CLUBS & GENTE FROM AZ..........ToON$



> _Originally posted by Mike G._@Sep 17 2008, 10:23 AM~11625491
> *Hey all, new to the forum, but wanted to spread some love for all involved in bringing and supporting this event in Mesa, AZ. As the exhibit designer for Mesa Contemporary Arts, I have to thank Cartoon and S.A. Studios for their expertise and professionalism to the very end. We obviously couldn’t have done it without them. Also to all of the artists involved in all of the shows, the work is top notch! To Bugs and his crew, who are not only great artists, but helped us set up, shine up, and jack up Cartoon’s Monte. To everyone who brought out their cars for the show, and helped spread the word and art to many who have never seen these true works of art up close and personal. To Estevan Oriol and Jack Rudy, for joining Cartoon onstage to speak about their experiences and spread their knowledge of lowrider and tattoo culture for everyone. To Richard Ochoa and crew for making this event the highest quality it could be. To all the local and national press and our marketing crew for helping get the word out. To Patty and Tiffany, our curators, who made these exhibits come together and present the artwork with the respect it deserves. To Chuck, Francie and their staff here at Mesa Art Center, who stay night and day to make everything run smooth, and keep the place looking beautiful. To our amazing director, Johanne, who none of this would be possible without. And finally, and most importantly, THANK YOU to all of you that came out and supported us, and the artists, and the Mesa Art Center.  This community showed everyone that it is all about the love of the art and the family. Thanks everyone for all of the great compliments on the exhibits, we worked night and day to bring the artwork to the forefront. I will post some more pics in the coming weeks, meanwhile here are our regular hours of the Mesa Contemporary Arts for anyone that couldn’t make the event (the closing dates for the exhibits vary from mid December to mid January, check the website for details www.mesaartscenter.com  )…
> 
> Tuesday and Wednesday  10a.m. to 5p.m.
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike G._@Sep 17 2008, 10:23 AM~11625491
> *Hey all, new to the forum, but wanted to spread some love for all involved in bringing and supporting this event in Mesa, AZ. As the exhibit designer for Mesa Contemporary Arts, I have to thank Cartoon and S.A. Studios for their expertise and professionalism to the very end. We obviously couldn’t have done it without them. Also to all of the artists involved in all of the shows, the work is top notch! To Bugs and his crew, who are not only great artists, but helped us set up, shine up, and jack up Cartoon’s Monte. To everyone who brought out their cars for the show, and helped spread the word and art to many who have never seen these true works of art up close and personal. To Estevan Oriol and Jack Rudy, for joining Cartoon onstage to speak about their experiences and spread their knowledge of lowrider and tattoo culture for everyone. To Richard Ochoa and crew for making this event the highest quality it could be. To all the local and national press and our marketing crew for helping get the word out. To Patty and Tiffany, our curators, who made these exhibits come together and present the artwork with the respect it deserves. To Chuck, Francie and their staff here at Mesa Art Center, who stay night and day to make everything run smooth, and keep the place looking beautiful. To our amazing director, Johanne, who none of this would be possible without. And finally, and most importantly, THANK YOU to all of you that came out and supported us, and the artists, and the Mesa Art Center.  This community showed everyone that it is all about the love of the art and the family. Thanks everyone for all of the great compliments on the exhibits, we worked night and day to bring the artwork to the forefront. I will post some more pics in the coming weeks, meanwhile here are our regular hours of the Mesa Contemporary Arts for anyone that couldn’t make the event (the closing dates for the exhibits vary from mid December to mid January, check the website for details www.mesaartscenter.com  )…
> 
> Tuesday and Wednesday  10a.m. to 5p.m.
> ...




Maybe another Car Show at closing of the exibits?? just an idea !! :0


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wanted to reach out and let people know that the museum is still open,so foos can check out & support art show & artists....Im down for a closing car show,,,,C


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for those flikas Big Al........C


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11606366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

